# What I find common for students ...



## Starcreator

What I find common for students in French immersion is that they understand French but are unable to communicate effectively with it.

Ce que je trouve, c'est que les étudiants qui étaient en immersion française comprennent bien le français mais ils n'y communiquent pas très bien.

Is my translation accurate? Can someone suggest autre chose?

Thanks sincerely,

Star


----------



## Gil

Autres possibilités:
Les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français ont ceci en commun qu'ils comprennent le français, mais sont incapables de communiquer efficacement dans cette langue.
Les étudiants qui suivent des cours d'immersion en français ont une bonne connaissance passive de cette langue, mais ils ne peuvent s'exprimer en français.


----------



## elroy

Gil said:
			
		

> Autres possibilités:
> Les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français ont ceci en commun qu'ils comprennent le français, mais sont incapables de communiquer efficacementd dans cette langue.
> Les étudiants qui suivent des cours d'immersion en français ont une bonne connaissance passive de cette langue, mais ils ne peuvent s'exprimer en français.


 
Shouldn't it be "il ne peuvent *pas*..."??


----------



## elroy

Starcreator said:
			
		

> What I find common for students in French immersion is that they understand French but are unable to communicate effectively with it.
> 
> Ce que je trouve, c'est que les étudiants qui étaient en immersion française comprennent bien le français mais ils n'y communiquent pas très bien.
> 
> Is my translation accurate? Can someone suggest autre chose?
> 
> Thanks sincerely,
> 
> Star


 
My suggestion:

Je trouve que les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français comprennent bien la langue mais ne peuvent pas communiquer efficacement dans elle.


----------



## Gil

elroy said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be "il ne peuvent *pas*..."??


Excellente question
Ça va comme ça sans "pas".  Mais ça serait aussi correct avec "pas". Je pense que c'est plus relevé ou élégant si on omet le "pas", mais c'est entièrement subjectif et j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'autres aborilingues. (Please)


----------



## Gil

elroy said:
			
		

> My suggestion:
> 
> Je trouve que les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français comprennent bien la langue mais ne peuvent pas communiquer efficacement dans elle.


"....efficacement dans cette même langue."
"dans elle" ne marche pas...


----------



## elroy

Gil said:
			
		

> "....efficacement dans cette même langue."
> "dans elle" ne marche pas...


 
 Merci beaucoup, j'en douttais.

Je me suis toujours demandé comment on traduisait bien "it" (après une préposition) en français!


----------



## Starcreator

Oui, l'on peut bien omettre le mot pas avec le verbe pouvoir.

Merci à tous.

Star


----------



## Sev

Gil said:
			
		

> Excellente question
> Ça va comme ça sans "pas". Mais ça serait aussi correct avec "pas". Je pense que c'est plus relevé ou élégant si on omet le "pas", mais c'est entièrement subjectif et j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'autres aborilingues. (Please)


Je suis du même avis, aborilingue et subjectif. J'ai trouvé sur divers sites qu'on peut omettre "pas" avec pouvoir, cesser de, oser. Mais aucun ne dit si c'est censé être plus élégant. Pour moi c'est l'impression que ça donne. 
Pour plus d'infos : clickez ici.

Pour revenir au sujet, Star, pour dire "What I find", j'écrirais "J'ai remarqué que..." puis une des solutions de Gil.


----------



## Kelly B

elroy said:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, j'en douttais.
> 
> Je me suis toujours demandé comment on traduisait bien "it" (après une préposition) en français!


Hello all,
Is it correct that "dans celle-ci" would work?


----------



## Cath.S.

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Is it correct that "dans celle-ci" would work?


Salut, Kelly. 
Non, c'est un peu plus correct grrammaticalement que _dans elle,_ mais ça ne sonne toujours pas naturel. On est àma obligé de recourir aux solutions de Gil : _dans cette langiue, en français._

Gil, _ont_ _ceci en commun_ me semble louche, qu'en dis-tu ?  Moi qui t'admirais tant !


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Salut, Kelly.
> Non, c'est un peu plus correct grrammaticalement que _dans elle,_ mais ça ne sonne toujours pas naturel. On est àma obligé de recourir aux solutions de Gil : _dans cette langiue, en français._
> 
> Gil, _ont_ _ceci en commun_ me semble louche, qu'en dis-tu ?  Moi Jqui t'admirais tant !



J'en dis que d'est une erreur de ma part.    Le calque ne m'a pas frappé.  _En commun_ veut dire :_ en collaboration, ensemble.

_Désolé de faire pâlir ton appréciation, mais je ne traduisais pas ex cathedra. 

Piètre consolation de trouver de la compagnie à l'aide de Google:

"Bien que différents, les terroirs des 3 grands villages Puligny-Montrachet, Chassagne-Montrachet et Meursault, ont ceci en commun : Le sous-sol calcaire (origine BATHONIEN) ajouté à la nature..."
L'expression serait-elle en train de changer de sens et je me serais laissé entraîner innocemment?  Je vais dorénavant surveiller les gens qui utilisent cette expression louche.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Salut, Kelly.
> Non, c'est un peu plus correct grrammaticalement que _dans elle,_ mais ça ne sonne toujours pas naturel. On est àma obligé de recourir aux solutions de Gil : _dans cette langiue, en français._


Bizarre. En y réfléchissant, il me semble que le problème avec _dans celle-ci_ c'est que, dans ce type de construction, la préposition _dans_ prend automatiquement son sens physique (à l'intérieur de). D'où l'impossibilité d'utiliser cette tournure dans ce contexte. Quant à expliquer pourquoi..........


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> J'en dis que d'est une erreur de ma part.  Le calque ne m'a pas frappé. _En commun_ veut dire :_ en collaboration, ensemble._
> 
> Désolé de faire pâlir ton appréciation, mais je ne traduisais pas ex cathedra.
> 
> Piètre consolation de trouver de la compagnie à l'aide de Google:
> 
> "Bien que différents, les terroirs des 3 grands villages Puligny-Montrachet, Chassagne-Montrachet et Meursault, ont ceci en commun : Le sous-sol calcaire (origine BATHONIEN) ajouté à la nature..."
> L'expression serait-elle en train de changer de sens et je me serais laissé entraîner innocemment? Je vais dorénavant surveiller les gens qui utilisent cette expression louche.


Zut, je n'ai pas été assez précise la première fois. 
Je me rattrape (à une branche pourrie ?): par _louche_, je voulais dire qu'il me semblait que tu avais fait un contresens. En effet le texte dit : 
_What I find common for students_ blablabla is blablabla. Que je traduirais par :
_Je trouve que, fréquemment, les étudiants blablabla._
Dans ta version, je crois que tu as traduit comme si c'était _common to._


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Zut, je n'ai pas été assez précise la première fois.
> Je me rattrape (à une branche pourrie ?): par _louche_, je voulais dire qu'il me semblait que tu avais fait un contresens. En effet le texte dit :
> _What I find common for students_ blablabla is blablabla. Que je traduirais par :
> _Je trouve que, fréquemment, les étudiants blablabla._
> Dans ta version, je crois que tu as traduit comme si c'était _common to._



Utiliser un calque pour faire un contresens...  Ça m'apprendra à traduire sans café.  Je me sauve cacher ma honte...


----------



## elroy

Dois-je donc déduire qu'il n'y a vraiment pas d'équivalent pour "in it," "with it," "of it," etc., et que l'on devrait reformuler la phrase selon le contexte?


----------



## Gil

Ce n'est pas toujours désespéré:
Why didn't we think of it?
Pourquoi n'y avons nous pas pensé?
What do you think of it?
Qu'en penses-tu?
What Love’s Got to Do With It?
Qu'est-ce que l'amour a à voir là-dedans?
"If anyone in this administration was involved in it..
"Si quelqu'un dans cette administration y a trempé...

Ce que je remarque, c'est que le pronom utilisé en français n'est pas en fin de phrase.
Pourquoi?  Rythme, équilibre, harmonie, subjectivité...?


----------



## elroy

Gil said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas toujours désespéré:
> Why didn't we think of it?
> Pourquoi n'y avons nous pas pensé?
> What do you think of it?
> Qu'en penses-tu?
> What Love’s Got to Do With It?
> Qu'est-ce que l'amour a à voir là-dedans?
> "If anyone in this administration was involved in it..
> "Si quelqu'un dans cette administration y a trempé...
> 
> Ce que je remarque, c'est que le pronom utilisé en français n'est pas en fin de phrase.
> Pourquoi? Rythme, équilibre, harmonie, subjectivité...?


 
Ce que je remarque, c'est que c'est toujours remplacé par "y," "en," ou une "là"-construction.

Aucune de ses possibilités n'aurait marché dans mon exemple, pour ce que j'ai dit "dans elle" (étant bien entendu que ceci ne m'a sonné bien non plus! )

Bref je trouve qu'il n'est pas possible de traduire directement, c'est-à-dire, "préposition + pronom."


----------



## Gil

"Bref je trouve qu'il n'est pas possible de traduire directement, c'est-à-dire, "préposition + pronom."
Se pourrait-il que l'utilisation des prépositions en anglais et en français constitue une différence fondamentale? La façon dont les anglos combinent verbe + préposition est nettement plus souple que ce que nous nous permettons en français. Est-ce que ça influe sur le reste de nos structures de phases? Les linguistes qui ont travaillé sur la traduction automatique en auraient probablement long à nous dire, beaucoup plus que moi qui vais me taire avant d'écrire des bêtises. (J'espère que ce n'est pas déjà fait.)


----------



## rayb

elroy said:
			
		

> My suggestion:
> 
> Je trouve que les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français comprennent bien la langue mais ne peuvent pas communiquer efficacement dans elle.


 
My take would be: "Je trouve que les étudiants qui ont suivi des cours d'immersion en français comprennent bien la langue, mais n'arrivent pas à se communiquer avec d'autres".


----------



## Starcreator

Gil said:
			
		

> "Bref je trouve qu'il n'est pas possible de traduire directement, c'est-à-dire, "préposition + pronom."
> Se pourrait-il que l'utilisation des prépositions en anglais et en français constitue une différence fondamentale? La façon dont les anglos combinent verbe + préposition est nettement plus souple que ce que nous nous permettons en français. Est-ce que ça influe sur le reste de nos structures de phases? Les linguistes qui ont travaillé sur la traduction automatique en auraient probablement long à nous dire, beaucoup plus que moi qui vais me taire avant d'écrire des bêtises. (J'espère que ce n'est pas déjà fait.)


 
Mais est-ce que l'on dit "J'ai pris le stylo et j'ai écrit avec lui"? Comment changeriez-vous cette phrase? "J'ai pris le stylo et je m'en suis servi"?


----------



## elroy

Starcreator said:
			
		

> Mais est-ce que l'on dit "J'ai pris le stylo et j'ai écrit avec lui"? Comment changeriez-vous cette phrase? "J'ai pris le stylo et je m'en suis servi"?


 
J'ai écrit en l'utilisant?


----------



## LV4-26

elroy said:
			
		

> J'ai écrit en l'utilisant?


Though grammatically correct, this would sound awkward.
_Je m'en suis servi_ would be perfectly fine. It's obviously a way to escape the problem (supposing the original phrase was _I wrote with it_) but it's all right.
I would say
_J'ai pris le stylo et j'ai écrit avec._
But this may be considered as colloquial - I'm not sure. (Wow, all those things I still have to learn in my own language!!!).


----------



## Agnès E.

Peut-être qu'enlever _avec _suffirait-il à supprimer du même coup l'aspect familier ?

_J'ai pris le stylo et j'ai écrit_


----------



## LV4-26

Note that
_Est-ce que je peux venir *avec vous* ?_ is perfectly acceptable

Il serait utile de trouver une explication à ces différences. Il serait certainement précieux pour nos amis anglophones de pouvoir se baser sur une règle fiable. J'en ai imaginé plusieurs mais je n'en trouve aucune vraiment convaincante. Donc, à l'instar de Gil, je préfère me taire. 

D'accord avec toi, Agnes : _"j'ai pris le stylo et j'ai écrit_".
Sachant, bien sûr, que ce n'est une solution que pour cette phrase précise, pas pour la séquence [prep + pronom] en général.


----------



## Aupick

Ce qu'on m'a appris :

1) la structure [prep + pronom] marche si la préposition représente une personne, comme c'est le cas dans la phrase de Jean-Michel, 
_- Je compte sur elle._
_- Je pense à lui tout le temps._

2) sauf pour le complément d'objet indirect 'à' qui est remplacé par 'me, te, lui, nous, vous, leur'.

S'il s'agit d'une chose:

3) la structure 'à' (et quelquefois 'sur') + pronom devient 'y' 
_- Pourquoi n'y avons nous pas pensé?_
_- J'y réfléchirai._

4) la structure 'de' + pronom devient 'en'
_- Qu'en penses-tu?_

5) pour les autres prépositions il faut inventer quelque chose de créatif  .

Que pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Aupick said:
			
		

> 1) la structure [prep + pronom] marche si la préposition représente une personne, comme c'est le cas dans la phrase de Jean-Michel,
> - Je compte sur elle.
> - Je pense à lui tout le temps.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Aupick.


			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Est-ce que je peux venir avec vous ? is perfectly acceptable


Parce qu'_avec_ signifie ici _en compagnie de_.
Lorsque l'on écrit _avec_ un  stylo, en revanche, avec signifie _au moyen de_.


----------



## Gil

Je pense que ce n'est pas simple (plutôt boîte de Pandore).  

Un pronom peut représenter un nom, un pronom, un groupe nominal, un adjectif, un groupe adjectival, une phrase.

Selon que le pronom est sujet, complément direct, complément indirect, complément introduit par une préposition, le choix du pronom varie.

Selon la personne, le genre et le nombre, le choix du pronom varie.
Selon ce que représente le pronom (personne ou chose), le choix peut varier.  

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse généraliser au sujet des combinaisons _préposition + pronom_ et qu'il ne faille pas regarder ce qui se passe dans le cas de chaque préposition.
Bref, je suis loin de bien comprendre l'usage des pronoms en français. Et il faudrait que j'y arrive avant de comparer cet usage avec l'usage anglais...En attendant, je vais continuer à utiliser les pronoms en me fiant à je ne sais quoi et en espérant que ça ira.


----------



## Gil

Citation:
Posté par Aupick
1) la structure [prep + pronom] marche si la préposition représente une personne, comme c'est le cas dans la phrase de Jean-Michel,
- Je compte sur elle.
- Je pense à lui tout le temps.

Pas entièrement d'accord.  
Le pronom et non la préposition représente une personne, une chose, etc...
Si je dis "Je compte sur elle" le pronom elle pourrait représenter mon amie, ma bagnole, ma chatte,   Le cas de "Je pense à lui..." est plus complexe.  Pourquoi choisir "J'y pense" au lieu de "Je pense à lui" ? (Je deviens paradigmatique...)C'est sans doute là qu'Aupick a raison de faire la différence entre personnes et choses.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Le pronom et non la préposition représente une personne, une chose, etc...


Tu as raison et j'avais lu en diagonale. Désolée.


----------



## Aupick

Gil said:
			
		

> Pas entièrement d'accord.
> Le pronom et non la préposition représente une personne, une chose, etc...


Excusez ma bêtise. C'est bien ça que je voulais dire. Tous ces termes commencent à tourbillonner dans ma tête et atterrissent un peu par hasard. Merci d'ailleurs pour les précisions.

Et tant qu'on y est, est-ce qu'il y a des commentaires à faire sur 'là-dessus'. J'ai l'impression par exemple que je peux dire 'je compte là-dessus' pour parler d'une proposition, mais pas pour parler d'une personne, ni d'un objet (comme une bagnole). Est-ce que c'est vrai ?

Ex: - T'en fais pas. Je viendrai te chercher à la gare. Et je serai pas en retard !
- Je compte là-dessus !


----------



## Gil

Il n'y a pas de problème avec la locution adverbiale_ là-dessus.

_Pour la baignoire, ce serait _là-dedans_...


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Parce qu'_avec_ signifie ici _en compagnie de_.
> Lorsque l'on écrit _avec_ un stylo, en revanche, avec signifie _au moyen de_.


Voilà ! C'est ce que j'avais suggéré dans mon post #13 en disant que "_dans celle-ci"_ n'était possible que si "_dans_" était pris dans son sens physique. Par exemple, dans la phrase suivante, ça marche :

_Il a pris une boîte puis il a mis l'anneau dans celle-ci._
(sauf que je dirais plutôt _a mis l'anneau *dedans,*_ comme pour le stylo de tout à l'heure (post #23) et que, cette fois, j'ai moins de doute sur le registre)

Mais je n'ai pu en tirer de règle parce que j'avais l'intuition que c'était plus complexe que ça. Par exemple, pour le stylo, ce n'est pas une question de sens "physique/géographique" mais plutôt de sens....permier (?), le plus courant (?)......


----------



## tgarvey

Pour en revenir au "pas", cela s'omet aussi dans certaines expressions.  Par ex., si je ne me trompe (si je ne me trompe !!)


----------

